

XKCD What If: Everybody Jump - raganesh
http://what-if.xkcd.com/8/

======
JoeAltmaier
People can last much longer than weeks without food. And Rhode Island is quite
near a lot of water.

Simply walking/bicycling you can go hundreds of miles in days. There is no
reason everyone has to fly home - America would hold the world's billions
without blinking.

